# Winter 2021 Turning and Woodworking challenge



## TimR (Oct 26, 2021)

Alright everyone the next challenge has commenced with a twist to involve non-turned items as well. Below are the details:

*Project:*

Make something (a Christmas or holiday gift perhaps ) starting with an approximate 3" cube and a 1" x 9" (or shorter) pen blank size pieces. The pen blank can be cut and permanently attached to cube if desired which is why I opted for use of enough pen blank material to glue to the cube if your project needs a 3"x3"x4" blank.
Examples: 
A paperweight from the cube and drill a hole in it to hold a turned pen.
A small hollow form and use pen blank to make a finial
A bandsaw box
A holiday ornament
A turned box and lid
Another chance at a goblet!!
A tiny mallet

*Requirements:*

Project can be turned out of any combination of materials but some portion of the piece must be wood and all conceivably begun as a 3" cube and a pen blank.
Both pieces must be used, but excess not needed can be discarded. If you don't have 9" long pen blanks...use enough to add up to no more than 9" using multiple pieces
*Deadline:*

Pictures of your piece may be submitted anytime, but must be in by Saturday 12/18/21 at 11:59pm EST
Voting (and some color commentary I'm sure) will take place for the following 4 days and conclude at 9pm EST on Wednesday 12/22/21
Winner gets to choose the next challenge, outline their requirements, and decide on the next deadline.
I am looking forward to engaging more than just the woodturners...so get your thinking caps working!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## trc65 (Oct 26, 2021)

Looking forward to this one, already have an idea forming....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Steve in VA (Oct 27, 2021)

Looking forward to this one, no ideas forming at all....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 27, 2021)

Gots me an idea!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm going to play with an idea that popped into my mind as I read Tim's specification post - if it works, this will be the first challenge I join in rather than cheer on from the sidelines. Going to be fun figuring out how to turn it from the idea into something solid.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## TimR (Oct 29, 2021)

I’ve got several ideas, ugh, therein lies the challenge for me.


----------



## Barb (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Barb (Oct 30, 2021)

I’m out of town for a bit but even if I wasn’t, I’m blank on ideas as well.


----------



## trc65 (Nov 13, 2021)

Figured I'd better start on this before I get into Christmas mode so I cut a piece off one of those gnarly chunks I got from Jerry. Put it on the lathe and got it mostly round.





Anybody else working on something?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Nov 13, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Figured I'd better start on this before I get into Christmas mode so I cut a piece off one of those gnarly chunks I got from Jerry. Put it on the lathe and got it mostly round.
> 
> View attachment 218360
> 
> Anybody else working on something?


Hey tim, that looks like a piece of Mesquite, but could possibly be CatClaw. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 13, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Anybody else working on something?



I got a couple of surprise pen commissions which have kept me busy - hope I can get them done and come back to this before the clock runs down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 13, 2021)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Hey tim, that looks like a piece of Mesquite, but could possibly be CatClaw. ..... Jerry (in Tucson)


Fairly sure it is some mesquite. Really bad picture from my flip phone and you really can't see the grain/colors.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Nov 13, 2021)

Got some wood out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 29, 2021)

Ok, I’ll be first to post up. My block came from the trunk of a bougainvillea and the finials are from a camphor pen blank.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## TimR (Nov 29, 2021)

Nicely done Lou and great reminder for folks about the challenge!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 29, 2021)

Looks good,nice work Lou.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice. The bar has been set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 29, 2021)

TimR said:


> Nicely done Lou and great reminder for folks about the challenge!


Maybe no one else will post and a I can win a challenge

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Barb (Nov 29, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Ok, I’ll be first to post up. My block came from the trunk of a bougainvillea and the finials are from a camphor pen blank.
> 
> View attachment 218872


Very cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 29, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> Maybe no one else will post and a I can win a challenge


What's it worth to you??????

Beautiful ornament! Love the soft yellow color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 29, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Beautiful ornament! Love the soft yellow color.


The yellow come from the bougainvillea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss (Nov 29, 2021)

Nice work, Lou.

I've started my entry - really hope I can get some time this week to get it closer to the finishing line.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Nov 30, 2021)

Here is my entry. Cherry wood globe and Blackwood finial.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## William Tanner (Nov 30, 2021)

Liked the use of monofilament or thread. Always thought that is a nice touch.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 5, 2021)

Mesdames et messieurs, je vous propose ma participation au concours: la Tour Eiffel.

The base is a piece of box elder which had almost no flame; inset in the box lid is a piece of decorative acrylic acetate, circled by a ring of brass powder fused with super-thin CA. I'm not sure what wood the finial is (there's a piece left over, I should clean up the end grain and post a pic in the Wood ID forum). I burned the pattern of girders on the base with a pyrography tool, then airbrushed over (using Frisket to mask off the different areas as I went.)

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4 | Creative 2


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 5, 2021)

So original and well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 5, 2021)

duncsuss said:


> Mesdames et messieurs, je vous propose ma participation au concours: la Tour Eiffel.
> 
> The base is a piece of box elder which had almost no flame; inset in the box lid is a piece of decorative acrylic acetate, circled by a ring of brass powder fused with super-thin CA. I'm not sure what wood the finial is (there's a piece left over, I should clean up the end grain and post a pic in the Wood ID forum). I burned the pattern of girders on the base with a pyrography tool, then airbrushed over (using Frisket to mask off the different areas as I went.)
> 
> ...


Tres bien! And if I turn my head just so, and close one eye it could even be leaning... oh wait. That's a different tower.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 5, 2021)

Great looking box! 

Love all the techniques you've used, they work together well.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 13, 2021)

Here is my entry..... It's a Small World After All....

Mesquite globe(~3"), cherry base, maple (dyed black) spindles, ash arc. Yes, it rotates.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 10 | Creative 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 13, 2021)

That's awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 13, 2021)

Oh good Lord! Now that's awesome work!! Great job

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Dec 13, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here is my entry..... It's a Small World After All....
> 
> Mesquite globe(~3"), cherry base, maple (dyed black) spindles, ash arc. Yes, it rotates.
> 
> ...


Wow....just Wow!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 13, 2021)

Cool ideal, which was pulled off nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodhaul (Dec 13, 2021)

That's awesome !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 13, 2021)

So original! So very cool! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 13, 2021)

That’s is awesome!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 13, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here is my entry..... It's a Small World After All....
> 
> Mesquite globe(~3"), cherry base, maple (dyed black) spindles, ash arc. Yes, it rotates.
> 
> ...


That’s so cool!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 13, 2021)

duncsuss said:


> Mesdames et messieurs, je vous propose ma participation au concours: la Tour Eiffel.
> 
> The base is a piece of box elder which had almost no flame; inset in the box lid is a piece of decorative acrylic acetate, circled by a ring of brass powder fused with super-thin CA. I'm not sure what wood the finial is (there's a piece left over, I should clean up the end grain and post a pic in the Wood ID forum). I burned the pattern of girders on the base with a pyrography tool, then airbrushed over (using Frisket to mask off the different areas as I went.)
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice and unique box

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 14, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Here is my entry..... It's a Small World After All....
> 
> Mesquite globe(~3"), cherry base, maple (dyed black) spindles, ash arc. Yes, it rotates.
> 
> ...


I guess I didn’t pay you enough to not enter 

awesome piece and execution!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 14, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> I guess I didn’t pay you enough to not enter
> 
> awesome piece and execution!!!


Do you think if we pooled our savings we could persuade him to withdraw his entry?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 14, 2021)

Lou Currier said:


> I guess I didn’t pay you enough to not enter
> 
> awesome piece and execution!!!



Sorry Lou, must have been lost in the mail  



duncsuss said:


> Do you think if we pooled our savings we could persuade him to withdraw his entry?



Hey, the holidays are rapidly approaching, and they say it's better to give than receive... I'd be OK to be on the receiving end if that would make everyone feel better!

Reactions: Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 14, 2021)

That's absolutely amazing Tim!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 14, 2021)

trc65 said:


> it's better to give than receive...


And I'd be happy to be the one receiving that piece!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TimR (Dec 18, 2021)

If mods permit... @ripjack13 , I'd like to extend entry deadline to Dec 25 and voting to Dec 30. I figure alot of folks still finishing up gifts (self included) that may include applicable entries to the challenge.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 20, 2021)

Yea, I’m kinda late but here’s mine. Maple finials and dyed maple body. Hollowed out to about 1/8” thick. Overall height 6-1/2”

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 20, 2021)

Really pretty piece

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 20, 2021)

Very nice. Thought it was maple. What did you use for color?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 20, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> Very nice. Thought it was maple. What did you use for color?


Thx William. I used Tranfast green, then red then yellow. Color washed a bit more than intended.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 20, 2021)

Pretty ornament and great dye job!

I like the combination of colors you used to get the reddish brown, very attractive color.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 20, 2021)

Great looking ornament.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 20, 2021)

Well done by everyone!

Unfortunately I got unexpectedly pulled out of town and wasn't able to complete mine, but am looking forward to voting and the next contest.


----------



## TimR (Dec 20, 2021)

Steve in VA said:


> Well done by everyone!
> 
> Unfortunately I got unexpectedly pulled out of town and wasn't able to complete mine, but am looking forward to voting and the next contest.


Hey Steve, I extended entry till Dec 25 if that helps!


----------



## Steve in VA (Dec 21, 2021)

TimR said:


> Hey Steve, I extended entry till Dec 25 if that helps!


Definitely helps, but it may not be enough as I don't get back until Thursday night. Santa's elfs may be staying up late on Christmas Eve!!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 21, 2021)

TimR said:


> If mods permit... @ripjack13 , I'd like to extend entry deadline to Dec 25 and voting to Dec 30. I figure alot of folks still finishing up gifts (self included) that may include applicable entries to the challenge.


No problem.


----------

